# ""      ? ( )

## V00D00People

! 
..................................................  .................................................
: 
1)        172.67%     .
2)         ,    8.8 ,       . 
        3       490$ ( 226.67%) :)

----------

:
1)        210.67%     .
2)         ,    6.44 ,      .

----------


## aneisha

456  ))))))))) ,  ))))   ???))) 
:
1)        204%     .
2)         ,    6.58 ,      .

----------

: 
1)        179.33%     .
2)         ,    8.59 ,

----------


## V00D00People

...    -

----------


## Uksus

1)        241.33%     .
2)         ,    5.86 ,      .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

287 

puta!!! pindonga!!! 8(  *Uksus*,   !!!!   !!!!! 241 $

----------


## laithemmer

:
1)        164.67%     .
2)         ,    7.56 ,      .

----------


## Uksus

> *Uksus*,   !!!!   !!!!! 241 $

  ,   ,  %,   $ ... ) (   -,  512$)
   ! ҳ  !!! )))

----------


## Mr.Kronko

> ,   ,  %,   $ ... ) (   -,  512$)
>    ! ҳ  !!! )))

----------


## **SEM**

׸   )))))   106 $  )))))   (17 ) 59$ )))))))) ))))))   512)()))

----------


## V00D00People

> ׸   )))))   106 $  )))))   (17 ) 59$ )))))))) ))))))   512)()))

----------


## **SEM**

> 

  ...  ...)))

----------


## aneisha

,        ,  ""   ?

----------

187

----------


## KageHokori

330$ 
1)        120%     .
2)         ,    10.91 ,       .

----------


## AmoKK

336$  
[SIZE=3][COLOR=green] 1)        *158.67% *    .
2)         ,    *9.28* ,       . 
  ...        =)      =)))

----------


## InTheMatrix

...

----------


## 100

366 ...
1)        144%     .
2)         ,    9.84 ,       .

----------


## __

600 ...

----------


## Miralisa

!    .     313 .
 1        108,67%     .

----------


## admin

$374

----------


## Cveha

475$
1)        204.67%     .
2)         ,    6.56 ,      .

----------


## Sky

459 , 206%, 7,84

----------


## S

550 
 266.67%

----------


## Prymara

414$
       176%     .
        ,    8.7 ,       .

----------


## Nafanya

:
1)        181.33%     .
2)         ,    7.11 ,      . 
  !!

----------


## Olio

, 
715$ )))) 
:
1)        376.67%     .
2)         ,    4.2 ,      .

----------


## Scald

*Olio*, ...    ...

----------


## Olio

> ...

   ,    , ?)))

----------


## Scald

,

----------


## serg1975

: 
1)        98.67%     .
2)         ,    12.08 ,       . 

> !    .     313 .
>  1        108,67%     .

  298 . 
,

----------


## aneisha

> ,

   ! )))

----------

,     40 ,   70 %    !

----------


## MaxShane

:
1)        150.67%     .
2)         ,    3.45 ,       .

----------


## jamlife

??

----------


## laithemmer

*jamlife*, , ,   :)

----------


## aneisha

*jamlife*, ,        ... 
   !

----------


## Mihey

)        164%     .
2)         ,    9.09 ,       .

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Mihey

364 ,

----------


## rust

.

----------


## Mihey

, ..    ...

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Mihey

...        ...        ,   ,   ,  ?    ,    .

----------


## .

1)        100%     .
2)         ,    0 ,       .  
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))))))))))))))))
 ,    ,          .....  2 ..)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
  ,    ,      .

----------

1)        100%     .
2)         ,    0 ,       . 
   ,     
Ͳ, Ͳ  Ҳ   Ͳ. ²̲     ""

----------


## jamlife

475 
:
1)        216.67%     .
2)         ,    6.32 ,      .

----------


## admin

> $374

  !  .  
$389
:
1)        159.33%     .
2)         ,    9.25 ,

----------


## laithemmer

> :
>     1)        164.67%     .
>     2)         ,    7.56 ,      .

  ,       ,  ,  ) 
478$
:
1)        218.67%     .
2)         ,    6.28 ,      . 
س  -     !    - , !!!   !

----------


## Un-Toxa

...            (  ?),     5-10- .

----------

